# Logo für T-Shirt



## raida (6. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Wir möchten für unsere Pfadfindergruppe ein Logo erstellen, das sowohl im Rahmen des Corporate Desgin als auch auf einem blauen Gruppen-T-Shirt Verwendung findet.

Mein Entwurf würde die offizielle Bundesverbandslilie mit unserem gelb-schwarzen Halstuch kombinieren. Ganz zufrieden bin ich allerdings nicht.
Hätte jemand von euch Ideen? Wär sehr froh darüber! Kann auch ganz anders aussehen, auf jeden Fall sollte aber eine Lilie (siehe Link) und unser Gruppenname (Linz 8) enthalten sein.

Hier einige Infos:
Pfadfinder und Pfadfinderinnen Österreichs
Gruppe Linz 8
Halstuch (Dreieck): schwarz/gelb
offizielle Logos unter: http://www.ppoe.at/sld/sld.htm


----------



## ShadowMan (6. September 2004)

Also ich persönlich finds schwer das gelbe Dreieck als Halstuch zu erkennen...und wenn ich das Logo sehe würde die Assoziation zu Pfadfindern ganz weit hinten stehen glaube ich...

Wie wäre es wenn du das gelbe Tuch dem Logo "um den Hals wickelst"? 

Ich weiss ja leider nicht wie aufwendig das Logo sein soll...wenns jedoch auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt werden soll, sollte es nicht allzu aufwendig sein.

Mir würde nur noch einfallen, das du ein wehendes Halstuch nehmen könntest und darauf dann das Logo machst...

Oder typisches Zeichen für Pfadfinder ist das Zelt, oder?!
Dazu würde mir direkt ein Zelt mit einer Fahne daneben und darauf das Logo...natürlich abstrakt gehalten.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## raida (6. September 2004)

Danke Manuel! Sehr gute Anregungen!
Allerdings, nachdem ich ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Logogestaltung bin, tue ich mir sehr schwer, mir das alles vorzustellen bzw. grafisch umzusetzen.


----------



## ShadowMan (6. September 2004)

Üben... 

Weisst du denn was abstrakte Grafiken sind? Ich halte sowas für ein Logo am sinnvollsten, da Logos nicht zu viele Details, sowie nur eine bis 2 Farben enthalten sollten. 
Wenn du hier im Forum suchst findest du aber auch ne Menge Tipps zur allgemeinen Logogestaltung.

Falls du spezielle Fragen hast kannst du diese ja im dafür vorgesehenen Forum stellen. (weiss ja nicht mit welchem Programm du arbeitest)

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Dark_Fighter (6. September 2004)

Dieser Link hilft dir vielleicht beim erstellen eines Schals. Und das "L" kann man bei deinem Logo auch nicht gut als solches erkennen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. September 2004)

Dark_Fighter, es geht ihm um eine Logogestaltung für ein Motiv auf einem
T-Shirt und nicht darum, auf dem Monitor die Schwingungen eines Schals
darzustellen.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (9. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *Dark_Fighter, es geht ihm um eine Logogestaltung für ein Motiv auf einem
> T-Shirt und nicht darum, auf dem Monitor die Schwingungen eines Schals
> darzustellen.  *



Nochmal lesen

Es ging darum statt einer Flagge ein gelbes halstuch um das Logo zu binden.
Ob das mit eine Flaggentutorial überzeugend gelingt, weiss ich nicht 
Aber die idee finde ich gut 

Zum Thema Zelt:
Ich wäre eher auf den Gedanken gekommen dass man das Logo nicht auf eine beistehende Flagge packt sondern direkt auf die Zeltwand !
So ein klassisches 3-Eck-Dackelgaragenzelt stell ich mir da vor. So leicht perspektivisch, damit man die Seitenwand sieht, und darauf das Logo.

found via google:







Gruß
Frank


----------



## ShadowMan (9. September 2004)

Das wäre natürlich auch ne interessante Idee BeatBoxx!

Aber so wie ich das verstanden hab muss das gelbe Halstuch enthalten sein, oder?! Aber dann könnte man dies ja als kleine Fahne nebendran stellen und dort auch wieder Linz drauf schreiben. Diesmal vielleicht etwas leichter erkennbar...aber sonst...  

Ich denke das würde gut zur Thematik passen, da Pfadfinder ja nichts starres langweiliges sein sollen 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

